# gheenoe in windchop?



## slim1 (May 13, 2009)

How would a 13 foot gheenoe be in say 2 foot seas?  I need a new tender/fishing platform.  Usually just me fishing, but I need to carry loads to/from the big boat, and sometimes thru some swell/windchop.  Was going to find a j12 carolina skiff, but the gheenoe intrigues me, especially the light weight.  Thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It would be horrible. I fished out of a buddies 13 footer in a slight chop created in a fresh water lake by wind, and it was horrible. Really, really wet. I'd go a different route.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i agree 100% with str8, 2 foot seas and you'll be swimming ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Probably not the best idea. Here's a clip of my 15'4 during a rough day on the IRL.
[media]http://farscape1.dyndns.org:8080/gheenoe/IMGP2861.WMV[/media]


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have had days like that with my Highsider scary.


----------



## slim1 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, that's what I suspected. Guess I'm looking for a j12 CS


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Thanks guys, that's what I suspected.  Guess I'm looking for a j12 CS


I would guess you'll still get tossed. Go with the J16. The minor difference in length makes a huge difference in performance and stability. I looked at both before I chose mine.

Even if I was using the boat for your purpose, I would still go for the J16.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

As much as I love my Gheenoe I agree with the other posters ....

Smooth water Boat ... Very pleasant ... Choppy Very Wet .....

Dave


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

hey if your in the market i have a 2009 skiff for sale on a trailer. its really dry and its foam filled making it "unsinkable" lol but anyway the motor got stolen off of it so i have just the boat on the trailer now


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Shallow minded didnt you just buy that boat brand new?? :-/


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

> Shallow minded didnt you just buy that boat brand new??  :-/


yeah and i promise im gonna cry when i see it being trailed away. for the one time i fished on it i absolutely loved it and now my summer dreams of going to sebastian, peanut island, and the west coast have been crushed


----------



## Parrothead305 (Dec 3, 2007)

You will flip it! Even if nobody want to let the secret out. Gheenoes flip

Parrothead305


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah...every boat will sink and flip under certain conditions. Mother nature has and always will prevail if and when she pleases.

I love my Classic - i can stand up on the edge of the boat and pee when I need to...but I wouldn't try that in 2' seas


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

i flipped my highsider with a yamaha 15 fourstroke on it and that was one hell of a pretty penny to fix. and we lost all our gear too. NOT FUN


----------



## Parrothead305 (Dec 3, 2007)

> i flipped my highsider with a yamaha 15 fourstroke on it and that was one hell of a pretty penny to fix. and we lost all our gear too. NOT FUN


b
x2


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Disclaimer; 15' Highsider is rated for 10hp max. 

A gheenoe never flips unless provoked.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Personally I think it'd be hard to flip a gheenoe unless you're doing something crazy. 

In reference to the original question it'd be 100x more likely to swamp a gheenoe taking it out in rough water. 

Gheenoes are not self-bailing boats, and (my opinion) not intended for offshore and/or rough water conditions. One wave over the bow and you're done unless you have a bilge pump that can get rid of all that water before the next wave hits. 

Besides, they are friggin wet rides! Any boat this small is going to be a wet ride, heck you're 10" off the water for chrissakes!



-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

theres a tool for every job and the gheenoe is simply just not the right tool for heavy chop. nuff said


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

> theres a tool for every job and the gheenoe is simply just not the right tool for heavy chop. nuff said



x2


oh and i flipped my highsider while idling. i was on the poling platform and leaned a tad bit to much to one side.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > theres a tool for every job and the gheenoe is simply just not the right tool for heavy chop. nuff said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wondered how that didn't always happen as narrow as some gheenoe's are.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Harley said it, "I turned the gunnels inward so you wouldn't be over the edge when you hung over the rail."  (some paraphrasing in that quote).  Not sure he anticipated a polling platform on a highsider.  I fell over the side in a slight chop once trying to pee just as my buddy got a strike and hauled back in the same direction.   ;D  

Kemo


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

my brother flipped one with me in it once, we were getting it down this narrow creek when it started to bend , he was going to fast for the curve and rode up on the mud bank which had a steep pitch to it and she rolled right over . when i finally surfaced all you could see was the bottom of the hull and the lower unit sticking straight up, all our gear was either floating or sinking , glad the creek was only 3 feet deep at the time. i laugh everytime i think about it however at the moment i was a little pissed cause my fine macanudo cigars got damp and the lighter  flooded out rendering it useless.  btw, i drained the carb of any water then pumped it again, fired it up and we were off like nothing ever happened


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I am surprised that noone mentioned he's not gonna get a dry ride in a CS either.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

> I am surprised that noone mentioned he's not gonna get a dry ride in a CS either.


He will get a really nice dry ride if he just buys my boat! ;D


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

he probably wants a motor, lol!

what?

too soon?

I am just kidding around.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I think the 13ft gheenoe and the carolina skiff are both wet rides. If it were really choppy, I would rather be on the dock-wishing I was on the water than being on the water-wishing I was on the dock!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> theres a tool for every job and the gheenoe is simply just not the right tool for heavy chop. nuff said



True about the 13' and 15' Highsiders. 

You can do a lot more with the other models like the Classic, Lo Tide, and Super. I would not be afraid of much in the Lo Tide or Super. You will get a little we running WOT though.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

anything over 1.5 foot wave the 13' highsider is in danger of swamping and taking on to much water -owner of the boat. They should be used in shallow or protected backwaters than large rivers.


----------

